
Express-imgwiz: Format, resize images on-the-fly for expressjs - docuru
https://github.com/hieunc229/express-imgwiz
======
docuru
Hey guys, I've been format and resize images often. Mostly to optimize
websites for PageSpeed or GTMetrix recommendations.

I wrote this express-imgwiz to make it easy for the job, it can:

\- Format image to .jpg, .png, .tiff, or .webp (lighter and recommeded by
PageSpeed) \- Resizes height, width with position option (convenient to
optimize for responsive websites) \- Sharpen or blur Demo url:
[https://wiz.saltar.co/photos/?url=https://i.imgur.com/MBDUWN...](https://wiz.saltar.co/photos/?url=https://i.imgur.com/MBDUWNw.jpg&sharpen=true&fm=webp&h=50)

The library provides both as middleware or handler for expressjs.

Feedbacks are welcome and appreciated!

